# Fehlende Parallelschnittstelle (Drucken)

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich hab einen HP 710C und CUPS. Mit hilfe dieses Threads 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=433&highlight=cups

hab ich auch den richtigen Treiber installiert. Allerdings habe ich das Problem, das es keine /dev/parport0 oder /dev/lp0 gibt. Ich hab nur lp0- usw... 

Die Kerneloptionen aus diesem Thread hab ich.https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12647&highlight=cups

dmesg gibt folgendes aus:

```
parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: faking semi-colon

parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 710C

```

Er wird also gefunden. Irgendwelche Ideen?

Dim

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hast du schon mal probiert text direkt an lp0 zu schicken?

bei mir(hp920) hats funktioniert.

MfG

jax

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ja schon alles probiert. Wie gesagt es gibt eben kein /dev/lp0 etc. Ein cat test.file > /dev/lp0 bringt dann die Meldung: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden.

Dim

----------

## KiLLaCaT

kann es sein, dass du den lp0 support erst im kernel intregrieren musst?

ich habs bis jetzt immer so gemacht.

jax

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich hab das Problem gelöst. Aber dazu etwas später mehr in einem neuen Topic *g*  :Cool: 

Dim

----------

## KiLLaCaT

dann schreib mal, das interresiert mich naemlich!!

MfG

jax

----------

## cecom

das problem hatte ich auch. ich hatte lp0 nicht als modul kompiliert sondern gleich mit rein und das funktioniert irgendwie nicht. macht es als modul und alles in butter.

----------

## Dimitri

Oder aber mit dem Orginalkernel. Da gehts auch so *gg* wie ich mittlerweile weiss

----------

